# safari doesn't work with my wireless



## ju_sw28 (Jul 1, 2011)

okay when ever i use airport connection to detect my wireless internet it pick it up however i am unable to use safari to browse the net instead i have to use firefox to work with my wireless connection from school, however safari only seems to work with their LAN connection why is that and is there anyway i can fix this problem? :4-dontkno


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Is FF setup to use a proxy and Safari isn't?


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

Yes make sure that a previous proxy is not configured.


----------



## ju_sw28 (Jul 1, 2011)

yeah i did configure other proxies but that was done so that firefox could work, because safari wasnt working with the wireless b4 i downloaded firefox, but i will try fixing the proxies and c what happens then, thanks for the info let u knows if it works


----------



## ju_sw28 (Jul 1, 2011)

i tried it and it not the proxies that are the problem, idk i have tried pretty much everything possible and still nothing :sigh:


----------



## WizardGebbia (Jun 26, 2011)

Maybe try setting a proxy in the wireless routers settings. I think there is a spot for it in the router itself. Linksys is 192.168.1.1 type that in the adress bar. Followed by your username and password.


----------



## ju_sw28 (Jul 1, 2011)

okay i will try it, but this is the message i get from Safari can’t open the page.
Safari can’t open the page “http://www.apple.com/startpage/”. The error is: “POSIX error: Cannot allocate memory” (NSPOSIXErrorDomain:12) Please choose Safari > Report Bugs to Apple, note the error number, and describe what you did before you saw this message,


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

How much RAM do you have installed? How much free hard drive space do you have?


----------



## ju_sw28 (Jul 1, 2011)

i have 34gb of ram and about 4 gb of free space, my computer is really old so i dont have much space


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

What Mac do you have that has 34GB of RAM? The problem is that your hard drive is too full. Yes, even with a ridiculous amount of RAM, the OS still uses hard drive space for virtual RAM. You should always have at least 10-15% of your total hard drive space free, or the same amount of free space as you have RAM, whichever is greater. Time to buy a new hard drive and to off load files to it from the system boot drive.


----------



## ju_sw28 (Jul 1, 2011)

okay that explains alot, thanks for the help :smile:,i will be working on that.


----------

